# flavor injector's



## smoking shawn86 (Sep 21, 2011)

does any one know where I can get a good injector one that doesn't get clogged with herbs and what ever I decide to use


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 22, 2011)

Shawn,check out the tags on the side of you page,these guys will help you. Some may give you a discount or something
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,ya never know. Thing is keep the Bros. here in business
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





more commision?


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 22, 2011)

Even with Keeping the guys here in business it would be nice to hear from some one that has one that does not clog.

Anybody????


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 22, 2011)

The flavor injector looks good. I have never used it and the sause has to be blended pretty fine to get through the wholes. I am going to try one of those.

Karl


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

There are probably ones with bigger holes out there. I've seen Ron Popiel pump cloves of garlic into a roast with one once. That's probably a bit extreme but you get the jist.


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks for the info.I thinking about getting the 6'' fat boy from Cajun injector, and maybe the ronco I'm thinking that one would come in handle. hope this will help any one out there looking for a flavor injector.


----------



## eman (Sep 22, 2011)

Go to your local vet supply and get you a stainless syringe that they use to inject horses an cattle. Use a dremel tool to make the holes in the barrel of the needle and to open the tip up.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 23, 2011)

The fat boy injector free when purchasing 4 or more Marinades

Gotta git one

Karl


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

Darn,beat me to it Scott,I was gonna use the Ron Poppiel thingy


----------



## bob the noob (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the one from Butcher-Packer.. if you search their site it's the "Meat Brine Pump", holds 4oz and comes with a big needle and one with tiny holes all over.  Dang thing is solid, comes apart for good cleaning.  Well worth the $30 if you want one that will last longer than the plastic kind.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 23, 2011)

Grind up your spices befoe you inject  .http://www.pricedumper.com/thai+mortar+and+pestle


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks eman for that idea I have a local vet supply down the street from my house I will have to check that out


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

I got me weston  made of nickel and brass


----------

